# Heroes #20: Cold Snap/Season 3/2009



## Truth Seeker (Mar 16, 2009)

*Cold Snap*


Writers:Bryan Fuller

Stars:Masi Oka (Hiro Nakamura)
Cristine Rose (Angela Petrelli)
Sendhil Ramamurthy (Mohinder Suresh)
Ali Larter (Niki Sanders/Tracy Strauss)
Greg Grunberg (Matt Parkman)
Jack Coleman (Noah Bennet/HRG)
Milo Ventimiglia (Peter Petrelli)
James Kyson Lee (Ando Masahashi)

Recurring Role:Zeljko Ivanek (Danko)
Elizabeth Lackey (Janice Parkman)
Brea Grant (Daphne Millbrook)
David H. Lawrence XVII (Eric Doyle)

Guest Star:Reed Baron (Baby Matt)
Swoosie Kurtz (Millie)

The identity of "Rebel" is revealed. Noah wants Danko to let Tracy go in the hope that she will lead them to Rebel. Hiro and Ando continue with the mission that Rebel entrusted to them, to keep the new hero safe​


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 16, 2009)

To the best of my knowledge, this episode is not scheduled for broadcast on Monday March 16, but will be shown on March 23.

Monday March 16 is to be a repeat of the first episode of Volume 4: Fugitives.


----------



## Crothian (Mar 17, 2009)

Ya, last night was a rerun


----------



## Truth Seeker (Mar 18, 2009)

Ah crappo, didn't catch that...thanks.


----------



## coyote6 (Mar 19, 2009)

There better be a really, really awesome reason Danko survives the next three minutes in his apartment. I'm getting tired of him; why didn't Bennet shoot him in the back of the head or toss him out the window after he attempted to murder a U.S. Senator? Everybody knows where he lives; why hasn't someone just assassinated him, and then blamed it on some fictional foreign or domestic "terrorists"? That, or have him put a bullet in Nathan's head already, and blame it on "the enemy"? 

Either way, we could then get on with the story rather than spinning wheels endlessly. 

Oh, and why haven't they come up with a name for "people with abilities" yet? It doesn't take long, AFAIK, for the average person to get tired of such polite formulations, and come up with some snappier nickname ("Charlie", "Jerry", "Tangos", "Bandits", "Muties", "capes", "metas", "powers" -- there's a zillion examples from real-life to fiction. Pick one already, and quit messing around trying not to say "supers"). 

Hmm, I think I may be reaching the end of my tolerance for Heroes' regular antics.


----------



## Relique du Madde (Mar 20, 2009)

coyote6 said:


> Hmm, I think I may be reaching the end of my tolerance for Heroes' regular antics.




Heh.  I think I already have considering I've forgotten it was on for the last three weeks.


----------



## F5 (Mar 20, 2009)

coyote6 said:


> There better be a really, really awesome reason Danko survives the next three minutes in his apartment.



My guess is that it's because Sylar's not there to kill him.

_Sylar _"Hello Hunter.  Allow me to introduce myself.  I'm Sylar, and I'm going to take over the world.  And you're going to help me."

_Danko_ Outraged glare.  "Why would I help you, monster?"

_Sylar_ Grins.  "You already have.  You just don't know it yet"

_Danko _Quickly pulls his gun and fires four times.  

_Sylar_ Casually flicks his fingers, to the accompaniment of that whooshy sound effect.  Bullets stop in mid-air and fall harmlessly to the floor.  Sylar nonchalantly walks out of the apartment.

_Danko_ Incredulous.  "Who ARE you?"

_Sylar_, Pauses in doorway without turning around.  "I'm the better Hunter, Hunter."  EXIT Sylar, clocks tick-tocking in the background.

_Opening Credits_


Or something like that.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 22, 2009)

coyote6 said:


> There better be a really, really awesome reason Danko survives the next three minutes in his apartment.




So that means not retconning the whole thing then, huh?


----------



## rowport (Mar 24, 2009)

*Don't Give Up All Hope, Heroes Fans!*

For the two or three of us still watching Heroes... don't give up quite yet!  Tonight's episode is really solid.

Even the stupid Ando & Hiro as babysitters had a cool payoff.

Check it out.


----------



## Felon (Mar 24, 2009)

coyote6 said:


> I'm getting tired of him; why didn't Bennet shoot him in the back of the head or toss him out the window after he attempted to murder a U.S. Senator?



Danko had his own gun out at the time. H.R.G. isn't indestructible.



> Everybody knows where he lives; why hasn't someone just assassinated him, and then blamed it on some fictional foreign or domestic "terrorists"?



Your question was already answered before you asked it. Peter did show up with a gun to assassinate him. Then he realized A) not everyone's cut out to commit cold-blooded murder just because it can be rationalized as payback, and B) killing Danko accomplishing absolutely nothing useful--soldiers like him are a dime a dozen. Dead, Danko would just wind up being a martyr that validates the pre-emptive strike.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 24, 2009)

A pretty good episode, if a little predictable.  If you haven't seen it yet, stop reading now.

Peter's smirking rescue?  Awesome.  Angela?  Also awesome.  Easily the best storyline this episode.  So much with so little.

So who was actually shocked by Rebel being Micah?  Really?  Still, NGC is awesome and I wish he were still on the show full time.  His scenes with Tracy were the second best in the episode, and it was wonderful to have a hero that was _actually being a hero_.  And I don't mean Hiro acting like a tool.  Also, there's great chemistry between Cabey and Larter.

Of course, they go and kill Tracy just as she busted out her power.  I wonder who she'll show up as next (ugh).  Yes, I know Barbara, the third triplet.  It was a really awesome scene though.

Speaking of Rebel... oops, he let Matt, Mohinder, and Daphne go too.  Hah.  I'm going to miss Daphne.  I know she wasn't everyone's favorite, but I thought she had excellent chemistry, especially with Hiro and Ando.  

As an aside... It would have been nice not to kill two women in the same episode.  It would have been nice not to kill two women _at all_.  Now we're down to Angela, Mrs. Bennett (part-time), Claire, and... er... what?  Seriously.

HRG and Danko?  Boring.

Oh, Hiro and Ando.  We don't want you babysitting either.  Heck, I'd be thrilled if Hiro were written off the show.  That said, this was a lot more enjoyable than I thought it would be.  Some good dialogue, a clever way to give Hiro back a decent part of his abilities, and Ando blasting baddies?  Definitely not bad.

Now, next week?  Ugh.  Don't care about Danko, bored with Sylar... blah.  Hopefully they can pull off what they did this week... with less killing of female characters.


----------



## Felon (Mar 24, 2009)

I really enjoyed this episode, and consider it worthy of "classic" status. The only painful part was watching a preview for that cop show "Southland" at every friggin' commercial break, with the seasoned, mentor cop spewing forth one pearl of wisdom after the next for that poor, beleaguered rookie. They were not afraid to lay it on thick.

So, Jessica and Tracy have another clone-sib out there, right?


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 24, 2009)

LightPhoenix said:


> A pretty good episode, if a little predictable.  If you haven't seen it yet, stop reading now.
> 
> Peter's smirking rescue?  Awesome.  Angela?  Also awesome.  Easily the best storyline this episode.  So much with so little.
> 
> ...



Very good episode I agree. However, Tracy isn't dead and I do like what i think her power really is. Notie how she didn't turn into frozen blood and guts like her kills, that was the first thing i noticed. It was confirmed when her face, eyes were still moving like normal after being shattered.  something tells me she can reform herself and we'll see her again in that form.  I'm glad hiro has time stop back and had decent dialogue. I hope andu only gives him the abilty to teleport, which works great for me.


----------



## Grymar (Mar 24, 2009)

Very solid episode. Having the old writer back really helped. 

Best moment...the puppet master being hung up like a marionette.

Best reveal...Micah. I was still expecting it to be Hanna, but I happy it is Micah.

Best acting...Angela. 

Best no-show...Nathan and Claire.


----------



## LightPhoenix (Mar 24, 2009)

DonTadow said:


> Very good episode I agree. However, Tracy isn't dead and I do like what i think her power really is. Notie how she didn't turn into frozen blood and guts like her kills, that was the first thing i noticed. It was confirmed when her face, eyes were still moving like normal after being shattered.




I couldn't really tell what was going on in the scene, to be honest.  I thought it was just her pieces melting.  I thought it was a little odd she froze, since usually heroes are immune to their own powers (Ted, Meredith/Flint, etc).  That would be a nice twist if she didn't really die.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Mar 24, 2009)

One person's solid is another's crap.    Just another filler and lame episode.


----------



## Arnwyn (Mar 24, 2009)

One of the better episodes in quite some time.

I was happy when two heroes bit it (we need _more_ cullings, not less - and I don't care if it's chicks or otherwise... well, yes, I do care. Tracy needed to go _seasons_ ago), but I have a terrible feeling that Tracy is still alive. Sad.

And, as others have said, the Angela scenes were great. Unlike others, I still like Hiro - when he has good writing. This episode, AFAIC, was one of his shining moments that I'd like to see more of. Heh... "baby Genesis Device". "Life from lifelessness." Geek out.

Never cared for Micah (anything from the Nikki/Tracy/crap storyline needs to go), but at least he's acting like a hero. That's good to see and quite satisfying.

Danko sucks and is unwatchably bad. Next week looks like it'll be a terrible episode with Sylar (also lame) _and_ Danko. Ouch.


----------



## Pseudonym (Mar 24, 2009)

LightPhoenix said:


> I couldn't really tell what was going on in the scene, to be honest. I thought it was just her pieces melting. I thought it was a little odd she froze, since usually heroes are immune to their own powers (Ted, Meredith/Flint, etc). That would be a nice twist if she didn't really die.




I think turning to solid ice is another manifestation of her powers, much as we've seen other heroes like Matt learn to do new things with their powers. The fact that she was conveniently standing over a drain at the time means we'll be seeing her again. Interesting how Noah struggled to hold it together after Danko shattered her. He's by far one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Pseudonym (Mar 24, 2009)

Arnwyn said:


> Danko sucks and is unwatchably bad. Next week looks like it'll be a terrible episode with Sylar (also lame) _and_ Danko. Ouch.




Yeah.

By rights Danko should be missing a few inches off the top, but I'm sure we'll get a retcony flashback next episode where Sylar talks to him in his apartment (which would explain the door is ajar alarm he didn't perviously have) in which Sylar offers to hunt down people, most likely either for the thrill of the hunt or for his choice of abilities.

There are so many ways for this to play out badly.  I do hope the returning writers can make it work, and make it work believably so.


----------



## Felon (Mar 24, 2009)

Pseudonym said:


> Yeah.
> 
> By rights Danko should be missing a few inches off the top, but I'm sure we'll get a retcony flashback next episode where Sylar talks to him in his apartment (which would explain the door is ajar alarm he didn't perviously have) in which Sylar offers to hunt down people, most likely either for the thrill of the hunt or for his choice of abilities.
> 
> There are so many ways for this to play out badly.  I do hope the returning writers can make it work, and make it work believably so.



That actor playing Danko must be doing something right. I've seen him crop a few times lately--House and True Blood spring to mind. But he's not menacing at all. Creepy, sure, but too small and sickly-looking to be some badass soldier. 

But Sylar has needed some direction for a while now. Just going around de-braining people isn't much of a modus operandi.

I liked Daphne's character, and consider her death to be something of a waste. I guess she was just too hard to write or something.


----------



## Man in the Funny Hat (Mar 24, 2009)

Hand of Evil said:


> One person's solid is another's crap.  Just another filler and lame episode.



Neither crap nor awesome - but it IS part of the continuing effort to save/revamp the show and unless you just retcon the works in one fell swoop that takes time.  Extraneous characters have to be killed off, old plots have to be tied off and new ones spun up, etc.  It's filler because it will still be a few episodes before the effort can hit its stride.  It's solid because there are still signs that it CAN be the show we all know it should be.


----------



## heirodule (Mar 24, 2009)

I liked last night's Heroes.

One thing bugs me though, even through my suspension of disbelief

Matt Parkman's baby's power seems like pure plot device. Like the power is to "affect the plot". If it was just affecting TVs I could accept it more, but if someone has had a power REMOVED, then someone who can make things Go couldn't "start" it again.

I know Heroes has had "meta-powers" from the start, like Peter's and Sylars, and now Ando's, but the baby's bugs me. Its like a power based on a verbal description, not a physical or mental process. Like Letter-man or something, who can transform things by adding another letter to the word that it is. Making anything loosely defined as "stopped" "go" again is a very nebulous power.


----------



## Dire Bare (Mar 24, 2009)

Didn't anybody else notice this episode was the first time Ando used his power offensively, and without boosting someone else's power!?!?!  That is, if you don't count visions into a future past (or past future).  The look on Ando's face after he zapped an agent with red lightning was pretty awesome!

Also, I was a bit weirded out by the demise of Daphne on the same episode Matt's wife is reintroduced with their child.  It almost felt like a ham-handed way of getting Daphne out of the way so Matt can reunite with his ex.  I guess we'll see how this plays out . . . .


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 25, 2009)

LightPhoenix said:


> So who was actually shocked by Rebel being Micah?  Really?  Still, NGC is awesome and I wish he were still on the show full time.  His scenes with Tracy were the second best in the episode, and it was wonderful to have a hero that was _actually being a hero_.  And I don't mean Hiro acting like a tool.  Also, there's great chemistry between Cabey and Larter.
> 
> Of course, they go and kill Tracy just as she busted out her power.  I wonder who she'll show up as next (ugh).  Yes, I know Barbara, the third triplet.  It was a really awesome scene though.




Did you catch the close up of her face after she was shot. 
[sblock]She basically winks at the camera[/sblock]


----------



## Mark (Mar 25, 2009)

I think the cute blonde lady turning out to be an angel will wind up alienating some viewers.


----------



## Taelorn76 (Mar 25, 2009)

Felon said:


> That actor playing Danko must be doing something right. I've seen him crop a few times lately--House and True Blood spring to mind. But he's not menacing at all. Creepy, sure, but too small and sickly-looking to be some badass soldier.
> 
> But Sylar has needed some direction for a while now. Just going around de-braining people isn't much of a modus operandi.
> 
> I liked Daphne's character, and consider her death to be something of a waste. I guess she was just too hard to write or something.



I also thought her death was a waste. I like the character. Why have her survive the shooting at the plane crash only to have her die at the hospital weeks later. I cannot think of any way not having her around these couple of episodes, would have changed Mat's story.


----------



## Grymar (Mar 25, 2009)

Taelorn76 said:


> I also thought her death was a waste. I like the character. Why have her survive the shooting at the plane crash only to have her die at the hospital weeks later. I cannot think of any way not having her around these couple of episodes, would have changed Mat's story.




Chalk it up to Brian Fuller returning as head writer (this is my guess only). 

Old writers: Daphne is still alive! Let's do more Matt angst and pining for her because he knows they are destined!

Brian Fuller: We are going to focus the show on the key players and not get distracted by B- or C-level plots. She's gone but gets to say a very emotional goodbye.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 25, 2009)

But is Daphne really gone? Remember, Matt will be hooked up again with Baby Matt. Baby Matt workes on more than just electronics (i.e. Hiro's powers), so what is to prevent the Stop-Go Baby Power from making Daphne "Go" again? 

Cheesy, Yes. But then has that ever limited Heroes before?


----------



## Grymar (Mar 25, 2009)

Sure, it could happen, but I don't expect it too. To go from Toddler Go Action to a Resurrection Touch would really be a huge step that I don't think (THINK) they will take.

I think this was an attempt to simplify and refocus the story and I applaud it.


----------



## stonegod (Mar 25, 2009)

Mark said:


> I think the cute blonde lady turning out to be an angel will wind up alienating some viewers.



You and your focus on blonde angels!


Taelorn76 said:


> I also thought her death was a waste. I like the character. Why have her survive the shooting at the plane crash only to have her die at the hospital weeks later. I cannot think of any way not having her around these couple of episodes, would have changed Mat's story.



Liked Daphne too. We'll see if she's really dead (as long as miracle blood is out there, no-one can fully die—unless they ignore that too...)


----------



## Krug (Mar 25, 2009)

Not a bad ep. I like that there's some new tension/conflict between the Heroes, rather than them simply being on the same side.


----------



## Fast Learner (Mar 25, 2009)

To me it's the first good episode of the season. Retcon away, let's get this show working again.


----------



## Mark (Mar 25, 2009)

stonegod said:


> You and your focus on blonde angels!





_I see theme people . . ._


----------



## Kobold Avenger (Mar 25, 2009)

I saw the whole Micah as Rebel thing coming from a mile away.

There's one thing in this whole chapter that  has me wondering, why haven't many people with powers actually tried getting out of the US, when it's apparent the US government is after them.  Even though Japan may be unsafe as they got Hiro there, other countries seem to be fine.  No one was attacked by US government agents while in India.

As for Tracy, I think she might be like Iceman, who I remembered could become whole after being shattered.


----------



## Psionicist (Mar 26, 2009)

Is the puppeteer dead or just captured?


----------



## fba827 (Mar 26, 2009)

Psionicist said:


> Is the puppeteer dead or just captured?




captured -- he made some sort of grumble noise while strung up at the beginning.  And in the middle when he was on the table, he was hooked up to the machine like all the other powered-people (rather than in a body bag).


----------



## Krug (Mar 26, 2009)

Psionicist said:


> Is the puppeteer dead or just captured?




Captured I believe.


----------



## DonTadow (Mar 26, 2009)

Brown Jenkin said:


> But is Daphne really gone? Remember, Matt will be hooked up again with Baby Matt. Baby Matt workes on more than just electronics (i.e. Hiro's powers), so what is to prevent the Stop-Go Baby Power from making Daphne "Go" again?
> 
> Cheesy, Yes. But then has that ever limited Heroes before?



Baby Matt = CJ7


----------



## Felon (Mar 26, 2009)

Kobold Avenger said:


> I saw the whole Micah as Rebel thing coming from a mile away.



So did I, but I can't pat myself on the back too hard: it was heavily telegraphed. I suspect most of us figured it out.



> There's one thing in this whole chapter that  has me wondering, why haven't many people with powers actually tried getting out of the US, when it's apparent the US government is after them.  Even though Japan may be unsafe as they got Hiro there, other countries seem to be fine.  No one was attacked by US government agents while in India..



I think they're not just trying to flee. They want to stop all of this somehow. Of course, that wouldn't be all that hard. Go to Canada, go to a foreign embassy--heck, go buzz the United Nations building. With Micah's powers, he could put his story on the front page of every major news website. There are some governments that would actually welcome people with awesome powers to exploit. The thing not to do is hide.


----------



## coyote6 (Mar 27, 2009)

Felon said:


> Danko had his own gun out at the time. H.R.G. isn't indestructible.




Danko turned his back on HRG to look out the window. HRG could have capped him really easily. Danko has Plot Immunity, so it was HRG's turn (again) to carry the Idiot Ball.




> Your question was already answered before you asked it. Peter did show up with a gun to assassinate him. Then he realized A) not everyone's cut out to commit cold-blooded murder just because it can be rationalized as payback, and B) killing Danko accomplishing absolutely nothing useful--soldiers like him are a dime a dozen. Dead, Danko would just wind up being a martyr that validates the pre-emptive strike.




Yes, Peter isn't a killer; nor is Hiro, Ando, or several others. HRG is, though; Angela is; the Haitian doesn't seem terribly concerned about the lives of folks trying to kill him. There are plenty of people who are qualified to gank Danko.

And Danko's indicated most of the folks on the project are "his people", so if he's gone, morale goes in the tank and they're a lot less capable (especially given the number of goons Tracy took out). And it leaves a clear path for Nathan/HRG/Angela to take over the program completely, and do something less un-American and murderous with it.

Oh, and they don't make it freaking obvious that a powered person killed Danko. Disappear his ass, and let people wonder. Drop his corpse off in Angola (or wherever it was he committed the atrocities Angela alluded to), and make everyone wonder if someone there didn't have him offed. Provide reasonable doubt about his death; not that many people know about powers, after all.

The last episode had some good moments, but there was too much Idiot Ball bouncing around still for me to feel like it's good again. At least I didn't remo

Good stuff, IMO: Hiro getting his powers back (though they gave him time stop back? I'd think teleport would've been less plot-breaking; half the show's problem is that they've given their characters powers that ought to let them handle situations easily, so then they make the characters stupid to compensate). Daphne dying -- sad, but probably good for the show (there are too many characters, and not enough time for character development & not enough plot to go around). The scenes with Matt and Daphne were great, especially the last one. 

Mycah is Rebel (so obvious, I was suspecting it might be too obvious), and he was _smart_ and used his powers effectively -- yay! More that, writers of Heroes! Competency! Tracy apparently killed a whole lot of guys (I assume they were dead, anyways) -- more heroic action! Awesome. Too bad Danko apparently has an endless supply of soldiers. (And I'll be shocked if Tracy's actually dead -- that icy blink makes me think she just needs to get herself together.) 

Bad: Danko. More government Gestapo goons snatching innocent women out of their homes, and nobody doing much about it, or even showing much concern. The next episode previews were kind of unpromising, too -- Danko and Sylar team up? I guess they're going to play catch with the Idiot Ball, 'cause Danko's an idiot if he thinks he can trust or control Sylar, and Sylar's an idiot if he teams up any longer than it takes to get into the Big Room of Power Happy Meals (aka the containment room). If Sylar went after Danko's hunters, they would die rapidly, or Sylar would have to carry a whole bag of Idiot Balls; so, they have to have the Bad Guys team up, even if they ought to hate each other the most.


----------



## wolff96 (Mar 27, 2009)

First off, I don't think Ice-Woman is dead.  (At this point, i can't be bothered to keep all of Ali Larter's characters seperate anymore.  )  I think her power will eventually be shown to be some kind of limited control of *water* not heat directly.  So when she's in contact with someone, she can alter the state of the water in their body.  When she's in a flooding parking garage, she can propogate the change through all the water she contacts.  And when she turns herself completely to ice, she can reform after it all melts into the (really convenient) storm drain.  Although I have to say?  Ew.  Reforming in a sewer.  We'll see if I'm right.

Second, I think the writers have real trouble with plotting and times for "travel powers".  Daphne's super-speed and Hiro's teleporting are both rough for someone trying to make a semi-realistic show.  After all, the instant they know something is up, Hiro and Daphne can be right there to help -- IMMEDIATELY.  Flight takes time.  And even if Hiro can time-stop, he still can't do anything but walk around to reach a location.  

I think Daphne's death has nothing to do with her character and *everything* to do with her power being tough for the writers to use effectively.  Look at how much LESS of a moron Peter has been lately, when he no longer has his huge suite of "I win" powers.

And on a really shallow note -- the actress playing Matt's wife has either lost a LOT of weight since her last appearance or that business suit she was wearing did wonders for her.  She looked a bit pudgy before, without being unattractive (physically -- her personality is another matter) but she looked GOOD in this episode.


----------



## Brown Jenkin (Mar 27, 2009)

wolff96 said:


> And on a really shallow note -- the actress playing Matt's wife has either lost a LOT of weight since her last appearance or that business suit she was wearing did wonders for her.  She looked a bit pudgy before, without being unattractive (physically -- her personality is another matter) but she looked GOOD in this episode.




Its just losing all the pregnancy weight.


----------



## Merkuri (Mar 29, 2009)

(Spoilers ho... not that I think anyone has gotten this far in the thread without already having this stuff spoiled for them.)

Micah as Rebel actually surprised me because I thought they had written him out of the show in an effort to simplify things.  It completely fit and I was happy to see it (I always liked Micah... back when I was young and a fan of X-Men I made up my own mutant with powers almost exactly like Micah's), but I hadn't expected to see Micah again as an active character.  I was always evaluating the other characters to see which one could be Rebel but didn't think they'd go as far as to make Rebel someone who was completely off-screen for all of the season (or "volume"?  is that what they call it?  I forget).

Totally not buying Tracy's death.  The wink was really too obvious.  I think that may have been meant for Noah to say, "Not dead yet!"  She was talking earlier about having better control of her powers, too.  She had obviously changed into something different than flesh-and-blood and I doubt a simple bullet would have killed her in that form.  I think she did it on purpose, realizing the only way she could get out of there was if they all thought she was dead.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 29, 2009)

wolff96 said:


> Second, I think the writers have real trouble with plotting and times for "travel powers".  Daphne's super-speed and Hiro's teleporting are both rough for someone trying to make a semi-realistic show.  After all, the instant they know something is up, Hiro and Daphne can be right there to help -- IMMEDIATELY.  Flight takes time.  And even if Hiro can time-stop, he still can't do anything but walk around to reach a location.




Without putting too fine a point on it, this is the reason that I have essentially forbidden non- site or ritual specific Teleportation in my RPG campaigns for the past 20 years or so.

Teleportation is a dual edged sword. It makes getting to the action quick. That's the good part.

The problem is that it takes away the "Hero's quest" and "The Journey + obstacles" out of the equation.  They can be added in of course - but it makes it far more difficult.  It can be done - but it's a helluva lot more work.

In the end, in my opinion, unrestricted at-will teleportation causes far more problems than it solves.

The fact that the writers on the show were dismissive of these problems that were certain to arise early on in the show's development goes to show us that they were  "rookie DMs".  Not surprising, but the show has paid a heavy price for that lack of foresight and experience.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Mar 29, 2009)

Merkuri said:


> Totally not buying Tracy's death.  The wink was really too obvious.  I think that may have been meant for Noah to say, "Not dead yet!"  She was talking earlier about having better control of her powers, too.  She had obviously changed into something different than flesh-and-blood and I doubt a simple bullet would have killed her in that form.  I think she did it on purpose, realizing the only way she could get out of there was if they all thought she was dead.




That may be; and of course, it may not.

I think that in the finest tradition of the wise comic book writers, they have chosen the path of "obscure death".

If there is a reason to bring Ali Larter as Tracy back in to the show - they kept their options open.

The fact that Tracy Strauss might be a character they wanted to abandon was always clear from the start of the season.  We still have a third triplet/clone to explore and keep alive the essence of the discovery story - which is usually the most engaging part of the Superhero's tale. 

I think we are more likely to go with that aspect of Ali Larter's incarnations on Heroes than to return to Tracy right away.

But I agree with the thrust of your post: the writers have wisely left themselves an out.


----------



## Dire Bare (Apr 1, 2009)

Steel_Wind said:


> That may be; and of course, it may not.
> 
> I think that in the finest tradition of the wise comic book writers, they have chosen the path of "obscure death".
> 
> ...




The returning writer (forgot his name) has a brief interview up on SciFi's Wire newsfeed.  He says that Tracy's "wink" was supposed to be a "blink" with a tear rolling down her face, but there was a screwup in communication with the effects people.

He also says that Tracy will be back at somepoint and has been greatly affected by learning that the Rebel she was about to betray was Micah.  And that, at least while he's writing, we won't be seeing the third super-powered twin anytime soon.


----------

